# [game] Wormux

## Dhaki

Conoscete Worms?   :Very Happy: 

Ho felicemente scoperto oggi che ne esiste anche una versione open source, chiamata Wormux. Dato che l'ho scoperto proprio adesso non l'ho ancora provato dato che sono a scuola, ma entro questa sera dovrei avere un giudizio   :Wink:  . Qualcuno l'ha provato?

Per info: www.wormux.org

Ebuild: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=52679

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Figo non sapevo neanche io della sua esistenza  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

beeeeeeellloooooo   :Very Happy: 

sto gia' scaricando..... vi sapro' dire domani  :Smile: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

 :Cool:   :Cool:  Cheffigo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

Forse dopo un anno torno a giocare con il mio pc!

Ti ringrazio per la segnalazione, e invito tutti a segnalare queste cose sul forum.

Penso faccia piacere anche agli altri!

----------

## koma

```
( o )-(root)-(/usr/local/portage/games-misc)#  ls

fortune-mod-it/  wormux/

( o )-(root)-(/usr/local/portage/games-misc)#  cd wormux/

( o )-(root)-(/usr/local/portage/games-misc/wormux)#  ls

files/  Manifest  wormux-0.5_beta2.ebuild

( o )-(root)-(/usr/local/portage/games-misc/wormux)#  cat Manifest 

MD5 114fa52f5a8665cc8272d8e6d8b461dd wormux-0.5_beta2.ebuild 1216

MD5 7c422b55dd2eb2763dbd541f114732a9 files/0.5_beta2-compile.patch 1697

MD5 35a55a3dae66eb1a357dd3f6338b3d59 files/digest-wormux-0.5_beta2 148

( o )-(root)-(/usr/local/portage/games-misc/wormux)#  cd files/

( o )-(root)-(/usr/local/portage/games-misc/wormux/files)#  ls

0.5_beta2-compile.patch  digest-wormux-0.5_beta2

( o )-(root)-(/usr/local/portage/games-misc/wormux/files)#  emerge wormux

Calculating dependencies  ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) games-misc/wormux-0.5_beta2 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) wormux-src-0.5beta2.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) wormux-data-0.5beta2.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking wormux-src-0.5beta2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/wormux-0.5_beta2/work

>>> Unpacking wormux-data-0.5beta2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/wormux-0.5_beta2/work

 * Applying 0.5_beta2-compile.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: 0.5_beta2-compile.patch!

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/wormux-0.5_beta2/temp/0.5_beta2-compile.patch-8221.out

!!! ERROR: games-misc/wormux-0.5_beta2 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 402, Exitcode 0

!!! Failed Patch: 0.5_beta2-compile.patch!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

( o )-(root)-(/usr/local/portage/games-misc/wormux/files)#  

```

Non patcha :° perchè non patcha :°

```
***** 0.5_beta2-compile.patch *****

===================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p0 -g0 < /usr/local/portage/games-misc/wormux/files/0.5_beta2-compile.patch

===================================

patching file wormux/po/Makefile.am

patch: **** malformed patch at line 22: changed.

===================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p1 -g0 < /usr/local/portage/games-misc/wormux/files/0.5_beta2-compile.patch

===================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- wormux.bak/po/Makefile.am  2004-10-28 18:27:01.000000000 +0200

|+++ wormux/po/Makefile.am      2004-10-29 19:55:13.000000000 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

patch: **** malformed patch at line 22: changed.

===================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p2 -g0 < /usr/local/portage/games-misc/wormux/files/0.5_beta2-compile.patch

===================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- wormux.bak/po/Makefile.am  2004-10-28 18:27:01.000000000 +0200

|+++ wormux/po/Makefile.am      2004-10-29 19:55:13.000000000 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

patch: **** malformed patch at line 22: changed.

===================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p3 -g0 < /usr/local/portage/games-misc/wormux/files/0.5_beta2-compile.patch

===================================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- wormux.bak/po/Makefile.am  2004-10-28 18:27:01.000000000 +0200

|+++ wormux/po/Makefile.am      2004-10-29 19:55:13.000000000 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

patch: **** malformed patch at line 22: changed.

===================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p4 -g0 < /usr/local/portage/games-misc/wormux/files/0.5_beta2-compile.patch

===================================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- wormux.bak/po/Makefile.am  2004-10-28 18:27:01.000000000 +0200

|+++ wormux/po/Makefile.am      2004-10-29 19:55:13.000000000 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

patch: **** malformed patch at line 22: changed.

```

----------

## oRDeX

FiQo

----------

## koma

avevo sbagliato a copiare la patch  :Smile:  mancava una riga  :Smile: 

----------

## =DvD=

```
dvd@gnunghino dvd $ wormux

=== Wormux Versione0.5beta2

=== Autori : Lawrence AZZOUG, Laurent DEFERT SIMONNEAU, Matthieu FERTRE, Victor STINNER

=== Sito web : http://www.wormux.org

Wormux version 0.5beta2, Copyright (C) 2001-2004 Lawrence Azzoug

Wormux comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY. This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute itunder certain conditions.

Read COPYING.txt for details.

[ Avvia il gioco ]

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1.0".

Requested visual not supported by your OpenGL implementation. Falling back on singlebuffered Visual!

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1.0".

Segmentation fault

dvd@gnunghino dvd $ uname -a

Linux gnunghino 2.6.9-gentoo-r6 #1 Sun Dec 12 23:43:41 CET 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

Provato a compilarlo con gcc3.4 e 3.3.

Provato il glx di nvidia e xorg-x11.

e si:

```
dvd@gnunghino dvd $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep glx

    Load       "glx"

```

----------

## =DvD=

```
[ Avvia il gioco ]

*** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (out): 0x080b2078 ***

Abortito

```

Progresso...

Edit: pare che sia un problema di glibc... rimetto il vecchio

----------

## power83

io non riesco a emergerlo!!!!!!!!!

ho scaricato il file .ebuild e .patch, ma poi dove cavolo devo metterli??????????

Ho provato a dare emerge wormux-0.5beta2.ebuild (o come si chiama)

ma mi dice sempre di settare PORTDIR o PORTDIR_OVERLAY...

----------

## silian87

Quanto e' bellO!!!!!! ho sempre amato quel gioco! devo metterlo!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> io non riesco a emergerlo!!!!!!!!! 

 

Nel /etc/make.conf devi settare la PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage (o dove vuoi tu). Poi devi creare quella directory. Dentro creaci games-misc. Dentro game-misc crea wormux. Dentro quella dir metti l'ebuild. Poi fai:

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/games-misc/wormux/wormux-0.5beta2.ebuild digest

echo "games-misc/wormux ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.use (se non c'e' crea prima la dir)

emerge -av wormux
```

Piu' preciso di cosi'!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

A me non va... ci ho rinunciato, peccato!

----------

## oRDeX

a me da na miriade di problemi in compilazione del tipo

sound/jukebox.h:93: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `session' with no type

e altri vari...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> a me da na miriade di problemi in compilazione del tipo
> 
> sound/jukebox.h:93: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `session' with no type
> 
> e altri vari...    

 

che gcc?

----------

## oRDeX

provato sia col 3.4.3 che 3.3.4   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## =DvD=

anche io.

con il 3.3 a me lo compila, ma poi mi dice quanto sopra!

----------

## gaffiere

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> echo "games-misc/wormux ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.use (se non c'e' crea prima la dir)
> ...

 

il file non è 

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

  :Question: 

see ya

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gaffiere wrote:*   

> il file non è 
> 
> ```
> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ```
> ...

 

Si il file giusto e' quello che dici

----------

## gaffiere

magari è capitato a qualcun'altro di averi "errori" mentre si faceva il digest: della serie sembra funzionare poi alla fine da' un warning che ha trovato un uri ma non i file.

bene a me questo lo faceva perchè nel mirror che selezionava da /etc/make.conf non trovava per l'appunto i file. 

ho risolto dando 

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://download.gna.org/wormux/" ebuild wormux-0.5_beta2.ebuild digest

```

my 2 cent

see ya

----------

## gaffiere

ah la patch và messa nella cartella files che crea al momento del digest.

my 2 cent again   :Laughing: 

see ya

----------

## oRDeX

da me non vuole saperne niente di compilarsi..troppi errori...sia col 3.3. che col gcc 3.4

----------

## silian87

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *gaffiere wrote:*   il file non è 
> 
> ```
> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ```
> ...

 

Scusate, era tardi, errore di distrazione   :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

ragà non so come fare..ecco gli errori precisi..

Questo compilando con gcc3.4.3

e Questo compilando con gcc3.3.4

help   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## power83

ok grazie x i suggerimenti, stasera provo, cmq non ho avuto problemi col digest a scaricarlo per ora.

----------

## Benve

Quando lo avvio le 2 squadre se la giocano da sole e una vince in meno di un secondo.  :Sad: 

Come cappero imposto che voglio giocare anchio ?

----------

## akiross

Davvero non conoscevate Wormux?

ogni tanto date un occhio a www.happypenguin.org  :Wink: 

Io lo conoscevo da tempo, solo che per ora non mi sembra sto gran che', volevo aspettare un po' prima di giocarci, magari tra qualche relase.

Ciauz!

----------

## Cagnulein

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Davvero non conoscevate Wormux?
> 
> ogni tanto date un occhio a www.happypenguin.org 
> 
> Io lo conoscevo da tempo, solo che per ora non mi sembra sto gran che', volevo aspettare un po' prima di giocarci, magari tra qualche relase.
> ...

 

sono orbo ho non ho trovato la possibilità di iscriversi al rss?

----------

## akiross

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

>  *akiross wrote:*   Davvero non conoscevate Wormux?
> 
> ogni tanto date un occhio a www.happypenguin.org 
> 
> Io lo conoscevo da tempo, solo che per ora non mi sembra sto gran che', volevo aspettare un po' prima di giocarci, magari tra qualche relase.
> ...

 

Mi spiace non so che dirti, io lo guardo a mano  :Neutral: 

Comunque ho dato un occhio veloce e non vedo rss da nessuna parte (faq comprese)

Mi spiace

ciauz

----------

## hardskinone

A me il livebookmark di happypenguin funziona.

http://happypenguin.org/html/news.rdf

----------

## Inuyasha

Non riesco ad mergere wormux, mi dà il seguente errore

```

cc1plus: /usr/lib/libxml++-1.0/include: Not a directory 

cc1plus: /usr/lib/libxml++-1.0/include: Not a directory 

make[2]: *** [main.o] Error 1 

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs.... 

make[2]: *** [config.o] Error 1 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/wormux-0.5.0/work/wormux-0.5.0/src' 

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1 

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/wormux-0.5.0/work/wormux-0.5.0/src' 

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1 

!!! ERROR: games-strategy/wormux-0.5.0 failed. 

!!! Function src_compile, Line 42, Exitcode 2 

!!! emake 

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Qualcuno è riucito a farlo funzionare?

----------

## haypo

 *Inuyasha wrote:*   

> Non riesco ad mergere wormux, mi dà il seguente errore
> 
> ```
> 
> cc1plus: /usr/lib/libxml++-1.0/include: Not a directory 
> ...

 

libmxml++-1.0 is missing. Wormux 0.5.0 configure script doesn't stop if it is missing (this is fixed in CVS).

Bye, Haypo

----------

## oRDeX

L'HANNO IMPORTATO NEL PORTAGE

Solo che dovete ricordarvi di compilare le clanlib con use +oggvorbis se no non va   :Razz: 

//EDIT: Scusate l'Orrore ortografico   :Very Happy: Last edited by oRDeX on Sun Dec 26, 2004 2:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cagnulein

ehm...clanlib  :Razz: 

----------

## fabius

Ma come si fa a giocare? Quando faccio play vedo alcuni vermi su uno sfondo nero ed in meno di un secondo si ammazzano tutti  :Sad: 

----------

## Inuyasha

ho provato a ricompilare clanlib mettendo in make.conf -> USE="oggvorbis"

ma dopo wormix continua a non farsi emergere mi dice sempre

cc1plus: /usr/lib/libxml++-1.0/include: Not a directory :'(

dove sbaglio?????

----------

## fabius

@Inuyasha: hai emerso dev-libs/libxml?

----------

## Inuyasha

 *fabius wrote:*   

> @Inuyasha: hai emerso dev-libs/libxml?

 

no  :Sad: 

----------

## Inuyasha

 *Inuyasha wrote:*   

>  *fabius wrote:*   @Inuyasha: hai emerso dev-libs/libxml? 
> 
> no 

 

Anzi si, su CVS c'è messo di emrgere anche  "emerge libxmlpp"

ma purtroppo nemmeno così si è risolto :'(

----------

## fabius

Durante la fase di configure di wormux ti viene fuori

```

...

checking for libxml++... yes

...

```

Stai usando la versione in portage?

----------

## Inuyasha

 *fabius wrote:*   

> Durante la fase di configure di wormux ti viene fuori
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 

si

 *fabius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Stai usando la versione in portage?

 

si

----------

## fabius

Che versioni hai delle libxml? Qui ho

```

# etcat -v dev-cpp/libxmlpp

*  dev-cpp/libxmlpp :

        [   ] 0.27.0 (0)

        [  I] 1.0.2 (0)

        [M~ ] 1.0.4 (0)

        [M~ ] 2.8.0 (2.6)

# etcat -v dev-libs/libxml

*  dev-libs/libxml :

        [  I] 1.8.17-r2 (1)

# etcat -v dev-libs/libxml2

*  dev-libs/libxml2 :

        [   ] 2.6.6 (2)

        [   ] 2.6.7 (2)

        [M~ ] 2.6.9 (2)

        [   ] 2.6.11 (2)

        [M~ ] 2.6.12 (2)

        [  I] 2.6.15-r1 (2)

        [M~ ] 2.6.16 (2)

```

Altrimenti non saprei proprio   :Sad: 

----------

## Inuyasha

 *fabius wrote:*   

> Che versioni hai delle libxml? 

 

le stesse versioni delle tue

----------

## skakz

il gioco parte ma si pianta quando cerco di avviare una partita in questo modo:

```

=== Wormux version 0.5.0

=== Authors: Lawrence AZZOUG, Laurent DEFERT SIMONNEAU, Matthieu FERTRE, Victor STINNER

=== Website: http://www.wormux.org

Wormux version 0.5.0, Copyright (C) 2001-2004 Lawrence Azzoug

Wormux comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY. This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it under certain conditions.

Read COPYING.txt for details.

[ Run game ]

o Load weapon Bazooka

o Load weapon Automatic bazooka

o Load weapon Grenade

o Load weapon ClusterBomb

o Load weapon Gun

o Load weapon Baseball

o Load weapon Dynamite

o Load weapon Mine

o Load weapon Air attack

o Load weapon Teleportation

o Load weapon Commit suicide

o Load weapon Skip turn

o Load the skin alien

o Load the skin ball

o Load the skin bugbug_blue

o Load the skin bugbug_brown

o Load the skin bugbug_cyan

o Load the skin bugbug_green

o Load the skin bugbug_purple

o Load the skin bugbug_red

o Load the skin escargot

o Load the skin flament_rose

o Load the skin haypocampe

o Load the skin pitun

o Load the skin poule

o Load the skin poulpe

o Load the skin tortue

o Load the skin ver

o Load the skin wougzy

o Load the skin xbill

o Load alien team.

o Load ball team.

o Load bugbug team.

o Load escargot team.

o Load haypoteam team.

o Load os_libre team.

o Load pink_floyd team.

o Load pitun team.

o Load poule team.

o Load poulpe team.

o Load turtle_power team.

o Load ver team.

o Load wougzy team.

o Load xbill team.

o Load the map angrycactus

o Load the map araignee

o Load the map arbre

o Load the map japon

o Load the map banquise

o Load the map copper

o Load the map cowland

o Load the map cubism2

o Load the map cubism3

o Load the map edabua

o Load the map ferme

o Load the map grenouilles

o Load the map halloween

o Load the map libellule

o Load the map linux

o Load the map mer

o Load the map noel

o Load the map pirates

o Load the map prehistorik

o Load the map rustyfuture

o Load the map space

[ Starting a new game ]

o Initialisation

o Load weapon Bazooka

o Load weapon Automatic bazooka

o Load weapon Grenade

o Load weapon ClusterBomb

o Load weapon Gun

o Load weapon Baseball

o Load weapon Dynamite

o Load weapon Mine

o Load weapon Air attack

o Load weapon Teleportation

o Load weapon Commit suicide

o Load weapon Skip turn

o Find a random position for worms

team/character.cpp:610: Assertion manqu�e "++bcl < NBR_BCL_MAX_EST_VIDE".

Abortito

```

idee?

ho provato tutte le possibili configurazioni nelle opzioni..ma nulla...

ciao

luca.

----------

## fabius

@darkdude: succedeva anke a me quando non abilitavo le SDL nelle preferenze del gioco.

----------

## rota

aem ...  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  provvo ad lanciarlo ....

wormux

=== Wormux version 0.4.0

=== Authors : Lawrence AZZOUG, Laurent DEFERT SIMONNEAU, Matthieu FERTRE, Victor STINNER

=== Web site : http://www.haypocalc.com/wormux/

Wormux version 0.4.0, Copyright (C) 2001-2004 Lawrence Azzoug

Wormux comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY. This is free software,

and you are welcome to redistribute it under certain conditions.

Read COPYING.txt for details.

[ Run game ]

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

ClanLib error :

Failed to open display. No XWindow display available.

ma nienre ...

----------

## akiross

0.4.0 ? Io sto usando la 0.5.0 :\

Comunque confermo quello che pensavo: non e' ancora a meta' di worms... non parlo solo della grafica (che potrei anche contribuire), ma anche della fisica del gioco, componente molto importante in un gioco simile.

Aspettero' la 1.0.0 o una minore che sia giocabile senza troppi problemi.

Ciauz!

----------

## =DvD=

L'ho provato: va considerata una versione da usare per vedere i lavori in corso... poche le armi...

----------

